# Cook Top Outlet



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

GFCI protected and a grounded outlet. What's the problem? You just need a little caulk.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, at least it's GFI protected. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

How are we sure that it even goes to the stove, maybe it feeds a light under the cabinets...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweeet.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Problem solved and installation was free :001_huh:


----------

